# Furniture package



## robgod (May 25, 2009)

Hi,

Could someone please tell me a good place that I can get a furniture pack for a one bedroom apartment? And how much is this likely to cost? Is it better to try and do it myself?

Many thanks

Rob

Could anyone comment on the resale market at them moment? The uk is looking a bit more positive - is the same affect being felt in cyprus


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

robgod said:


> Hi,
> 
> Could someone please tell me a good place that I can get a furniture pack for a one bedroom apartment? And how much is this likely to cost? Is it better to try and do it myself?
> 
> ...



You will pay over the odds if you go for a furniture pack.
You would be far better going to somewhere like Ikea who will deliver for a small fee.

As for the resale market it is showing signs of improvement although still slow.

Veronica


----------



## Cleo Shahateet (Feb 23, 2009)

Some people I know got good deals from Tala Pine (I think that is the name) in Paphos for furniture.

As for the resale market, it is still not anywhere near where it was. Properties are selling, but usually much lower than the initial asking prices. Sellers are dropping prices left and right, throwing in cars, furniture and all sorts of other incentives in order to get their properties sold. Buyers know the market is in their favour and are getting good deals - not so good for the sellers though unless the property was bought awhile ago before the price hikes or they get lucky. There are cases where property gets sold fast at close to asking price but those are few and far between. This is all based on my experiences and agents and friends I have spoken to. You may hear other stories but this is my view and insight ;-)


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Cleo Shahateet said:


> Some people I know got good deals from Tala Pine (I think that is the name) in Paphos for furniture.
> 
> As for the resale market, it is still not anywhere near where it was. Properties are selling, but usually much lower than the initial asking prices. Sellers are dropping prices left and right, throwing in cars, furniture and all sorts of other incentives in order to get their properties sold. Buyers know the market is in their favour and are getting good deals - not so good for the sellers though unless the property was bought awhile ago before the price hikes or they get lucky. There are cases where property gets sold fast at close to asking price but those are few and far between. This is all based on my experiences and agents and friends I have spoken to. You may hear other stories but this is my view and insight ;-)


I agree with everything you have said Cleo. The market is still very slow and most properties that are selling have been reduced or other incentives included but what I am finding is that there are more enquiries than in the past 8-10 months so hopefully it is a good sign that things will improve.

Veronica


----------



## Cleo Shahateet (Feb 23, 2009)

Yes, since March we starting getting a lot more too. It will pick up again and is, but will take some time to get back to those highs it was at the height of the market but yes, slowly it will recover and will become a sellers market once again rather than a buyers - each has its own time. Can't make everyone happy all the time ;-)


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Cleo Shahateet said:


> Yes, since March we starting getting a lot more too. It will pick up again and is, but will take some time to get back to those highs it was at the height of the market but yes, slowly it will recover and will become a sellers market once again rather than a buyers - each has its own time. Can't make everyone happy all the time ;-)


I think it will be a long time before it becomes a sellers market as prices have been artificially high for some time due to the ridiculous commissions that the big estate agents (mainly UK based)were demanding. Many of those companies have now gone and some of the developers are now renegotiating contracts with agents at lower commissions. 
I think this is way overdue and will eventually lead to prices becoming more stable but it will take time and in the meantime many properties will be hard to sell because they are overpriced and the owners cannot drop their prices to much without taking a huge loss. These people will either have to wait a few years before trying to sell or be willing to take a loss.

Veronica


----------

